# Trivia 12/20



## luckytrim (Dec 20, 2018)

trivia 12/20
DID YOU KNOW...
Every commercial airliner flying is struck by lightning at  least 
once a year !


1. Name the  author who warned us to "Beware the  Jabberwock"?
2. What's the largest land-locked country in Asia  ?
3. What does 'Macropod' translate to ?
4. Rock Artist Ian Anderson plays what instrument  ?
  a. - Guitar
  b. - Violin
  c. - Flute
  d. - His Vocal Chords... He just sings
5. Scrambled Body Parts;
"Mgarphaid"
6. To which of the Fifty must I travel to attend Auburn  University ?
7. The world famous Nessie lives in Scotland but there is  another water 
monster called Cressie. In what country would you find this  monster ?
8. 'The Incredible Shrinking Man' (1957) battled a  giant...what ?
(Bonus; what was his weapon ?)
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Money from the sale of canning jars established and built Ball  State 
University.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Lewis Carroll
2. Mongolia
3. 'Big Foot'
4. - c (He fronts 'Jethro Tull')
5. 'diaphragm
6. Alabama
7. Canada
8. Spider
(Sewing Needle)

TRUTH !!
After several closures, under several names, on July 25, 1917,  the Ball 
brothers, local industrialists and founders of the Ball  Corporation, bought 
the Indiana Normal Institute from foreclosure.
The close relationship between the Balls and the school led to  an unofficial 
moniker for the college, with many students, faculty, and  local politicians 
casually referring to the school as "Ball State," a shorthand  alternative to 
its longer, official name. During the 1922 short session of  the Indiana 
legislature, the state renamed the school as Ball Teachers  College. This was 
in recognition to the Ball family's continuing beneficence to  the 
institution. During this act, the state also reorganized its  relationship 
with Terre Haute and established a separate local board of  trustees for the 
Muncie campus.
In 1961, Ball State became fully independent of Indiana State  University 
through the creation of the Ball State College Board of  Trustees. The 
official name of the school was also changed to Ball State  College.


----------

